# Spencer has a home



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb was getting too far ahead of me....  

He is moving to Janesville WI area to a very nice sounding couple who has had multiple older dogs. I am taking him myself as far as Cedar Rapids Iowa and they will drive down to pick him up. This is all occurring on April 25th.

Way to go Spence!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Whoo Hoooo :chili: :chili: Spencer you are the man :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Oh boy, a furever home...arty: arty: 

Way to go Steve and Peg :rochard: :rochard: 

We know you'll be so happy. Lots of kisses to you spencer :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Whoo, Hoo!!! Way to go Spence! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Linda


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

YOU'VE COME A LONG WAY, BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Props to Mr. Steve and Ms.Peg!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

HOW EXCITING!!! I am so Happy for Spencer!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

:chili: Great news!! :chili: His is a handsome boy too!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

OMG He is such a cutie. We will be wanting pics, please, with his new family.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Spencer is sooo cute! I hope he LOVES his forever home! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Spencer!! (You too, Steve  ) I know you'll be very happy in your furever home!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: YAAAY to Spencer :chili: 

wish him a long and happy life with the new family


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Way to go Spencer - I knew your cute face wouldn't last too long!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Atta boy, Spencer! :Good luck: in your new home! Nice going, Steve and Peg! :aktion033: Wow - two furever homes in one day. If you and
Deb keep up the competition, you'll get them all adopted!


----------

